# Dead cedar pricing



## Madmike84 (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm trying to buy dead standing cedar and I have no idea what to tell people I'd pay. I don't wanna rip them or myself off. I read somewhere that they go for about $2.50 a pole. I'm sure it's different the bigger they go but anyone care to help me out?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Knowing the size and where you are located would help. For what are you going to use the cedar?

George


----------



## Madmike84 (Jul 17, 2013)

Sizes anywhere from 6" to 12" on stump. I'm in Harrisonburg va. My wife's family has 700 acres in West Virginia with tons of Cedar but it's not gonna last forever. So I would like to find another source before I start cutting too much off the land I would definitely like to leave some Seed Tree's. Building log beds, mantes tables, etc.


----------



## Madmike84 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Madmike84 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Very cool looking!


----------



## Madmike84 (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks! If I wanted to buy wood like that I would have no Idea what a fair price would be though. This wood came off family land.


----------



## Zircon (Aug 1, 2009)

My son has cut a lot of cedar in Texas. The ranchers let him come on the property and cut live cedars for free. They want to get rid of them because they are thirsty trees and take water away from the cows. Dead standing-maybe offer to get rid of them at no cost to them?


----------



## Madmike84 (Jul 17, 2013)

Cool thanks for the input


----------



## Post Oakie (Aug 20, 2013)

I second Zircon's suggestion. Most of the wood you're using wouldn't even make posts. You might even sweeten the deal by offering something simple, like a cutting board made from cedar from the landowner's property.


----------



## Trahlin (Jan 1, 2015)

In Nebraska, where I live, the Eastern Red Cedar is considered an invasive weed. Landowners pay to have cedars cut. If grazing land or open space is not periodically burned or sprayed the cedars will take over quickly.

It is amazing that one man's trash is another's treasure. Happy New Year!


----------



## Madmike84 (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe I'll put an ad in the paper for free cedar removal. And yes I agree with the treasure saying! Happy new year to u also


----------

